# Relationships and politics/religion



## w3stfa11 (Jan 23, 2005)

a


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

If she's serious about religion, I would probably not date her. Politics don't matter as much.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> If she's serious about religion, I would probably not date her. Politics don't matter as much.


 :agree Politics dont matter as long as she isnt a communist


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> If she's serious about religion, I would probably not date her. Politics don't matter as much.


Same here. As long as I don't have suffer being preached at about God (or Gods), I'm fine with it.

As far as politics go, as long as he/she isn't my complete opposite we can get along. In order to be my complete opposite, you'd pretty much have to be the unibomber. He's in prison, so there's virtually no chance of us getting together. Not that I would rule out a night of heated passion with the unibomber, but a relationship? Oh, surely you jest.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

w3stfa11 said:


> If a person has different political beliefs than you, would you still go out with him/her? What if they believed in some other God or didn't believe in one at all? Would you consider them?


One of my major flaws I guess. I tend to find only a few with differing political views to have a logical reason for their position. I won't go any further because I'd rather not turn this into a political debate thread. If I found their reasoning for their political position to follow a logical line of reasoning I could probably deal with it. If they believe in another God or no God I couldn't deal with it. I definitely don't belong in my area (bay area) for this reason and don't find many women of interest in my area. I need to go to the bible belt of America but I have a feeling that they blindly believe that republican party is the savior of America. The key here is blindly. I consider myself politically independent.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I think different religions are doomed. Like where do you get married. The kids... ect.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm an athiest and and my ex was a devoted roman catholic. Worked since we were respectful of the others beliefs. Actually had some really interesting conversations bout it. Doesn't matter to me the persons beliefs as long as they are respectful of mine as well


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think it would matter to me. I'm not very religious at all, and I don't really care about politics. Unless she was crazy, such as being in some kind of cult known for sacrificing neighbourhood cats to Beelzebub, it wouldn't really matter to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Njodis said:


> being in some kind of cult known for sacrificing neighbourhood cats to Beelzebub, it wouldn't really matter to me.


:lol

To me, religion is a plan to raise children and to live. If we aren't on the same path, then there will be issues. I don't want my kid to be one of them Maury guests at 8. You know "I wear what I want, when I want, and cuss my mom out." Discipline is key. Politics, eh, similarities are okay.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

I would have been able to date someone of a different religion or no religion, but I could never have seen myself marrying someone of a different religion or of no religion. 

Some of my concerns would be: how to raise the kids, being separated on Sundays and probably other days of the week, anxiety over our future in the hereafter, arguments, and pressures to convert or to drop my faith.

As for politics, I'd want someone who's views are within the ballpark as mine. Whether they were republican, democrat, or independent, wouldn't really matter. And again, I'd be more flexible if it were a date or a non-marriage partner.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Politics aren't a big deal unless you're dating somebody with political ambitions. In that case, you should be on the same page. 

Religion, however, is a different story. I am agnostic and I do not go to church. Period. I will not be pressured in any way, shape or form to change my religious beliefs, or lack thereof. I couldn't be with a girl who devotes her life to religion.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Same here. As long as I don't have suffer being preached at about God (or Gods), I'm fine with it.


"Preaching" as in the other person trying to convert (proselytize) you, or "preaching" as in talking to you or with you at some depth about their everyday religious thoughts, what they've learned from religious texts, how meaningful it is to them, how God (or Gods) might intersect with their
worldly lives, etc.?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I doubt I would be compatible with an extreme secular progressive. Not because of the dislike of the president or anything like that....but more of the value system they hold. Our values would clash too much. A middle of the roader would be fine..as well as a conservative. I don't know about Ann Coulter conservative though, that may be a little extreme. I am not religious but I wouldn't mind a religious girl, probably more preferable than an atheist. Although an atheist that isn't angry is probably all right.

Common sense tells me that both parties values need to be somewhere in the same ball park for a successful relationship to happen.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



mserychic said:


> Worked since we were respectful of the others beliefs. Actually had some really interesting conversations bout it. Doesn't matter to me the persons beliefs as long as they are respectful of mine as well


 :agree


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

It would be interesting to date a religious person, so long as they're open-minded and not an extremist fundie. I probably wouldn't be able to stand dating a right-winger, though.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

If they were super religious or far-right, I wouldn't be able to do it, both for the same reason: intolerance.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*

I wouldnt rule them out for different religious beliefs unless threy are too extreme. I dont care about political differences and stuff like that, might be nice to discuss and debate about even as opposed to someone who just agrees with you all the time. But again, if they are too extreme for a side I dont care for then maybe it would lead to problems.



workman said:


> I think different religions are doomed. Like where do you get married. The kids... ect.


Hmm.. I'd have to agree with this. Maybe not from the start, but eventually once kids come into the picture.

My mom is christian and my dad is muslim. They lasted 15 yrs though. Even though they repected eachother's beliefs when they were together, they had alot of disagreements about the way my sister and I should be raised. Like, my mom wanted the pastor to dunk my underwater to save my soul, my dad didnt want that. My dad wanted me to help him build some bombs, my mom didnt want that. jk, jk... :b

But they ended up raising us both ways. I'd go to church and to a mosk, I'd celebrate rahmadan and christmas (and got presents both times!! :banana ) But I must say it really confused me growing up, I felt different from everyone no matter which side I was with. I even feel it contributed to my SA... I felt caught in the middle often. Still do even. I feel i'll let my mom down if im not totally christian, and I feel I'll let my dad down if I don't become completely muslim. And if I am neither, I'll let them both down cause they'll think im an athiest. So yeah. It gets more complicated when kids are involved.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

At this point, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that my compatibility is limited to women who are agnostic or atheistic. I suppose someone who claims to be spiritual with no religious affiliation might work out but I kind of doubt it. 

Politically, it's unlikely that I would be attracted to a woman who was mostly conservative in her views.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*

i didn't think i'd ever be able to date a liberal, either.... but i love that my bf and i can talk about different stuff and educate eachother on both sides of the story.

lol i think its funny that some of you are touting intolerance and then say 'I'd never date a conservative!' LOL are you not being just as intolerant as you claim us to be!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



sctork said:


> i didn't think i'd ever be able to date a liberal, either.... but i love that my bf and i can talk about different stuff and educate eachother on both sides of the story.
> 
> lol i think its funny that some of you are touting intolerance and then say 'I'd never date a conservative!' LOL are you not being just as intolerant as you claim us to be!


I find that funny too :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> If they were super religious or far-right, I wouldn't be able to do it, both for the same reason: intolerance.


Intolerance is a subjective thing. They could say you're intolerant for not wanting to be in a relationship with them. Open minded really is a funny term. If someone doesn't agree with my views I could call them close minded but perhaps they took the time to draw a well thought out logical conclusion. That's why I don't use terms like open minded, intolerance far-right, far-left because I have ran into both far-right and far-left people that I had no problem with because there was reasoning behind their argument. It's the people that blindly take a stance that tend to bother me more and I see a lot of this in my area but if I was to go to the bible belt of America I would run into people that blindly take a side as well. Modern politics has brought us to the substanceless environment where the side with the best name calling wins rather than hearing each sides thought process. Hopefully one day politicians will realize that working together is more effective for the nation as a whole. But I doubt this will be realized because it's all about power rather than what is good for America in the long-run.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



Noca said:


> sctork said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't think i'd ever be able to date a liberal, either.... but i love that my bf and i can talk about different stuff and educate eachother on both sides of the story.
> ...


Intolerance is a refusal to accept the differences of others which has nothing to do with being smart in deciding who one is going to enjoy dating. To me, dating someone who is not compatible with you is an exercise in futility. In my opinion, if more people took the time to find out how truly compatible they are with their partners, the divorce rate in the country would be reduced significantly. Many young people don't realize this.

When I was young all that mattered was having fun (including playing sports and sex) with my partner. But once I developed* strong *opinions about issues important to me, then choosing a partner became a whole new ballgame. I suggest you ask someone older (who has experienced life) just how important it is to be compatible with your significant other, especially in the area of religion and politics(if that matters to them).


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

actually, those are never big issues with me as i don't give either that much thought. as long as she's the same and doesn't obsess about either topics, we really couldn't argue about much. i don't believe in God/religion and politics don't interest me (aside from laughing at silly politicians). there's not much she can say to turn me off, aside being a religious nut, in which case i could spot her from a mile away, and i'd probably never end up in a relationship with her to begin with.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> lol i think its funny that some of you are touting intolerance and then say 'I'd never date a conservative!' LOL are you not being just as intolerant as you claim us to be!


There's a difference between being intolerant and a personal preference.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I have only dated one other atheist. We went on TWO dates. He thought it was appropriate to only discuss religion.  I was interested in another for a while, but he's a communist. Doesn't stop us from being friends, though. He didn't expect me to constantly debate or bash people, like the first guy did, but for whatever reason, I think political agreement is even more important than religious agreement.

All my other 'boyfriends' have been Catholic, including my current SO, my fiance. Although he's technically a lapsed Catholic, his entire FAMILY is Catholic, which makes things interesting.

We discuss religion, of course, but try our best not to argue. As far as kids ... I'm wanting some sooner rather than later, and we've agreed to baptize them but not raise them in any church. They'll be exposed to it, but he's promised to let me have my fair shot at explanations and beliefs.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmm... well let me think about this.
I'm middle of the road when it comes to politics and even so, it's not something I have a big interest in. I don't think the political views of a potential partner would be that big a deal to me... As long they aren't obnoxious about their views or being vehemently anti-whatever... 
I'd prefer someone with progressive views, but it's not something I look for...

Now about religion... I'm very secular and I like being that way. I kinda have my own belief system and anyone being involved with would have to at least respect my position. I wouldn't want anyone coming in and trying to change me, it would be offensive to me. I'm not looking to change them either, so give me the same.
Other than that, I'm very tolerant of most faiths...
Now heres where I think it starts to feel strange.... I don't think I would be with a atheist. I think having some belief is still better than none... It would be a much more preferable thing to me, especially if marriage and kids are in the works. It would click better with me long-term...
Other than that, obviously no closed-minded religious zealots. They have a tendacy to piss me off.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

w3stfa11 said:


> If a person has different political beliefs than you, would you still go out with him/her? What if they believed in some other God or didn't believe in one at all? Would you consider them?


I wouldn't avoid a woman simply because we don't agree on religion & politics. If I did, that would exclude a huge portion of the population because there simply aren't a whole lot of atheist libertarians around. The one & only woman I ever loved with Lutheran, though other than trying to make it to chruch every Sunday she never showed any obvious signs of being religious at all. She didn't wear a cross or have any bible or other religious items anywhere in sight. She never tried to convert this militant atheist into a believer. She invited me to chruch with her, but didn't make an issue of it when I told her churches cause atheists to burst into flames.

As for politics, I don't don't even know where she stood on the issues as we never discussed it. I know for sure she was pro-choice as demonstrated by the numerous bumper stickers on her car & the fact that she's had two abortions in the past.

Ideally, I'd prefer someone who actually agrees with me on issues. I can accept those who disagree as long as we avoid the subject and just agree to disagree. I know they're not going to change my mind, and I'm smart enough to know that I'm not going to change them.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> there simply aren't a whole lot of atheist libertarians around


I know several, myself among them!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I want a Catholic Boy. My sister's have non Catholic boys and they never go to church. I'm becoming more spiritual these days. I want me and my boyfriend (whoever he is) to enjoy going to church together even if it's once a year at Christmas.  

I like the NDP goverment. (Toronto-Danforth) I like Jack Layton's Issues that he is working for. I don't care too much about politics and who you vote for.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm usually pretty accepting of others differences, so it would really depend on the other person. If they could accept the fact that i had different beliefs to them and didn't try to impose theirs on me, i wouldn't mind. I wouldn't try to impose my beliefs on them.

Being realistic though i guess it probably wouldn't work out with an extremely religious person. Their beliefs would probably end up interfering with my life in some way eventually, or my lack of faith would annoy them (i'm agnostic).


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

When it comes to a relationship, its all based on respect. I think I could deal with either of these topics as long as she were respectful of my beliefs as I always respect others.....


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

I could never date anyone even remotely religious or socially conservative. I'm pretty open minded about most things, but when choosing someone to potentially spend the rest of my life with, they need to have the same views as me. It'd never work otherwise because. I feel too strongly about both my religious and political views.


----------



## left blank (Sep 15, 2006)

I would not care as long as I don't have to compromise my beliefs.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



sctork said:


> i didn't think i'd ever be able to date a liberal, either.... but i love that my bf and i can talk about different stuff and educate eachother on both sides of the story.
> 
> lol i think its funny that some of you are touting intolerance and then say 'I'd never date a conservative!' LOL are you not being just as intolerant as you claim us to be!


as ive stated many times, liberals are typically the most intolerant people you could possibly encounter.

as for the question at hand, im a political person, but it does not factor in to my private life whatsoever.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



odun said:


> as ive stated many times, liberals are typically the most intolerant people you could possibly encounter.


seriously??? not to start an argument, but do you ever watch fox news channel/listen to right wing radio/talk to right-wing conservatives?


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



emptybottle said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > as ive stated many times, liberals are typically the most intolerant people you could possibly encounter.
> ...


no. cant say that i do.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Relationships and politics/religion*



odun said:


> as ive stated many times, liberals are typically the most intolerant people you could possibly encounter.


You have got to be kidding me..... :haha 
As stated in the above post, take an evening and watch some Fox News, start with Sean Hannity. Then move on to Bill "Papa Bear" O'Reily.

I am married and my husband DOES NOT share my religious beliefs. But he is very respectful of my views. Our political beliefs are very similar but that had nothing to do with us falling in love and ultimately marrying.

I am with MseryChic on this one:



mserychic said:


> Doesn't matter to me the persons beliefs as long as they are respectful of mine as well


----------

